# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  E bukur,..

## prishtina75

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-582fl5cwAh...-Wallpaper.jpg

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-582fl5cwAh...-Wallpaper.jpg


Kisha nje "quote" po si kjo por e kam humbur si duket.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## prishtina75

> Kisha nje "quote" po si kjo por e kam humbur si duket.




.....hmm...me vjen keq,


http://orkut.scrapdis.com/orkut_love...veScraps_1.gif

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> .....hmm...me vjen keq,
> 
> 
> http://orkut.scrapdis.com/orkut_love...veScraps_1.gif


Kjo me beri per te qeshur. 
http://data.whicdn.com/images/406760..._400_large.jpg


Cfare po ndodh me djemte e forumit? :P


kjo me kujton nje tregim
http://data.whicdn.com/images/406753...75_n_large.jpg

----------


## prishtina75

http://www.desktop-bilder.com/images...e-liebe---.jpg

----------


## Plaku me kostum

:perqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

http://www.kolibriethos.de/uploads/A...be_ist_800.jpg

http://www.wandtattoos.de/images/pro...der_wunsch.jpg

----------


## Plaku me kostum



----------


## Elonesaa



----------


## Plaku me kostum



----------


## Plaku me kostum



----------


## Enii

dicka qe me ka mbetur ne mendje si e bukur ...

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## RiGerta

E bukur kjo thenje.

----------


## prishtina75

.....po po, shume e bukur, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkenca



----------


## toni54



----------


## prishtina75

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=8nlmL6bki-g

----------


## prishtina75

http://www.grusskartenfreunde.de/ima...0180_70466.jpg

http://darkblackrose.files.wordpress...8/12/liebe.jpg

----------


## orhideja

A eshte kjo e bukur?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

